# Wie viel Schnur zum Spinnfischen?



## Chekenda (3. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Daiwa Ninja LT 3000 C gekauft, Schnurfassung : Braid 0,16 mm 190 m.
Ich habe mir die Climax iBraid 0,16 mm 14,2 Kg dazu gekauft.
Das Problem ist, das ich nur 80 Meter Schnur auf die Rolle bekommen habe, ich wusste das die Schnurdurchmesser in der Regel nie stimmen und immer etwas dicker ausfallen aber ich bin nicht davon ausgegangen das es so extrem ausfällt.
Reichen die 80 Meter an Schnur für den Anfang oder ist das definitiv zu wenig?
Leider habe ich zu wenig Erfahrung damit, weil ich Anfänger bin.

Viele Grüße


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Juni 2021)

Hi, es ist etwas knapp, aber wenn du nicht zu weit wirfst (was bei der dicken Schnur eher unwahrscheinlich ist) gibt es keine Probleme. Ich bin etwas schockiert, wie dick die 16er dann ist.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Juni 2021)

Chekenda schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Daiwa Ninja LT 3000 C gekauft, Schnurfassung : Braid 0,16 mm 190 m.
> Ich habe mir die Climax iBraid 0,16 mm 14,2 Kg dazu gekauft.
> Das Problem ist, das ich nur 80 Meter Schnur auf die Rolle bekommen habe, ich wusste das die Schnurdurchmesser in der Regel nie stimmen und immer etwas dicker ausfallen aber ich bin nicht davon ausgegangen das es so extrem ausfällt.
> ...


Hallo
Kommt natürlich drauf an wie weit du wirfst.
Also mir wäre zu wenig.
80m Schnurfassung ist für ne 3000 er bei 0,16 schon extrem wenig.
Wie hast du es gemessen? .
Ich hab da schon ne 150 m Spule drauf gebracht.
Selbst wenn die 0,20 hätte müsste eigentlich noch genug drauf passen.
Auf was und wie möchtest denn Fischen.
Grüße Michi


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. Juni 2021)

bist du sicher dass du richtig gemessen hast? Das kann eigentlich gar nicht sein. Ich hab auch eine 3000 C bei mir passen 250 m 0. 13 JBraid drauf. Das sollten locker 150m 0.20 mono draufpassen. .

Bei nur 80 m kannst du nach dem 1. Abriss die Spule wieder komplett leer machen neu bespulen.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Juni 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> bist du sicher dass du richtig gemessen hast? Das kann eigentlich gar nicht sein. Ich hab auch eine 3000 C bei mir passen 250 m 0. 13 JBraid drauf. Das sollten locker 150m 0.20 mono draufpassen. .
> 
> Bei nur 80 m kannst du nach dem 1. Abeiss die Spule wieder komplett leer machen neu bespulen.


Er hat 0,16 er geflochtene.


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. Juni 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Er hat 0,16 er geflochtene.


Ja, das ist klar. Ich wollte nur mal das Verhältnis zeigen. 0.16 geflochtene sollten doch dann auch 150 m drauf passt oder nicht?


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Juni 2021)

Wenn die Schnur wirklich 14,2 kg hält, dürfte die einen Realdurchmesser von ca. 0,37 bis 0,38 mm haben.

14,2 kg sind mehr als 30 lbs = eine Schnur zum XH-Hechtfischen.

Mit so ner Leine wollte ich persönlich z. B. keine normalen Zanderköder werfen wollen - die Wurfweite fällt dann viel zu gering aus.

Das ist ein Seil für ne 4000er- bis 5000er-Rolle (je nach Hersteller/Schnurfassung) an ner ca. 100-g-Rute (oder auch etwas schwerer) mit entsprechenden Ködern. Oder halt normal XH in Hindernisnähe auf Kurzdistanz, wenn Kranen und Abriebsfestigkeit gefragt sind.


----------



## Chekenda (3. Juni 2021)

Ich habe 135 m der Schnur bestellt. Als die Spule voll war habe ich den Rest abgewickelt, gemessen wie viel eine Umdrehung auf der Rolle sind womit die Schnur geliefert wurde. Eine Umdrehung sind ca. 26 cm. Dann alles mit der Hand aufgewickelt und gezählt. Es waren 210 Umdrehungen.
210 x 0,26 = 54,6 m
135 - 54,6 = 80,4 m
Ist natürlich nicht 100 % richtig aber ein ungefährer Wert.
Hauptsache ist das ich Sie ein Paar mal benutzen kann. Dann muss ich mir nochmal Schnur kaufen, die einen kleineren Durchmesser hat.


----------



## Breamhunter (3. Juni 2021)

Vollkommen richtig. Man sollte geflochtene Schnur immer nach Tragkraft auswählen, weil die Durchmesser sowieso nicht stimmen. 
Auf meinen "normalen" Spinnruten habe ich 12 bis  max. 15 Pfd. Schnüre. 
Auf meiner schweren Jerke befindet sich eine 30 Pfd. Trosse. Damit kann man zur Not Angelkähne durch die Gegend ziehen


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. Juni 2021)

Chekenda schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Climax iBraid 0,16 mm





PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wenn die Schnur wirklich 14,2 kg hält, dürfte die einen Realdurchmesser von ca. 0,37 bis 0,38 mm haben.


Das Wäre für mich jetzt aber keine Toleranz mehr, sondern massiver Betrug


----------



## Chekenda (3. Juni 2021)

Die Frage für mich ist jetzt, ob ich es riskieren kann damit einen Tag ans Wasser fahren kann oder ob ich mir neue Schnur hole. Die Größe der Rolle und die Tragkraft der Schnur habe ich glaub ich aus einem Uli Beyer Video. Dachte mit dem Durchmesser komme ich gut hin auf der Rolle, habe sogar noch Schnur zum unterfüttern hier liegen. Hintergedanke bei der Tragkraft war das ich vielleicht auch mal etwas größere Köder fischen könnte, weil meine Rute 60g WG hat.


----------



## Harrie (3. Juni 2021)

Hast eine Matchrolle mit flacher Spule gekauft,sonst würde es wie beschrieben passen!


----------



## fischmonger (3. Juni 2021)

Für eine Rute mit 60g kommen mir 14 kg Tragkraft etwas viel vor. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass du es auf Hecht und Zander abgesehen hast? Ich denke, 8-10 kg reichen auch vollkommen aus, wenns jetzt nicht gerade die Mega-kapitale Hechtmuddi ist. Davon solltest du auf die 3000er Rolle dann so 120-140m drauf bekommen, was dann absolut ausreichend ist. Ich würde sagen, hol dir ne etwas feinere Geflochtene. Die Kastking Mega 8 ist eine gute Schnur für einen absolut fairen Preis, die würde ich an deiner Stelle mit 20lbs Tragkraft holen. 135m kriegst du da für um die 7, 8 €.


----------



## Chekenda (3. Juni 2021)

Harrie schrieb:


> Hast eine Matchrolle mit flacher Spule gekauft,sonst würde es wie beschrieben passen!


Die Ninja wurde mir als gute Spinrolle empfohlen, steht auch im Internet als Spinrolle.


fischmonger schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus dass du es auf Hecht und Zander abgesehen hast?


Das ist richtig, jedoch möchte ich erstmal etwas fangen da ich ja noch am Anfang stehe. Ich wollte jetzt nicht direkt die Monsterfische herausholen.
Über die Kastking Schnur werde ich mich mal informieren und ein bisschen schwächere Schnur benutzen. Vielleicht fahre ich morgen auch mal in den ansässigen Angelladen und schaue mir die Schnüre mal an. Die haben ja zum Glück wieder auf. Habe ja praktisch blind gekauft.


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Juni 2021)

Bist  du dir  denn sicher  das geliefert  wurde du bestellt  hast .Denn der Händler kann dir ja eine dicker Schnurr geschickt  haben.Einfach mal Reklamieren.


----------



## fischmonger (3. Juni 2021)

Chekenda schrieb:


> .
> Über die Kastking Schnur werde ich mich mal informieren und ein bisschen schwächere Schnur benutzen. Vielleicht fahre ich morgen auch mal in den ansässigen Angelladen und schaue mir die Schnüre mal an. Die haben ja zum Glück wieder auf. Habe ja praktisch blind gekauft.


Die wird hier im Forum öfter empfohlen, m.E. zurecht. Gute Schnur zum guten Preis. Eine günstige Alternative ist auch die Daiwa J-Braid.


----------



## Harrie (3. Juni 2021)

Nochmal,die Rolle hat eine Matchspule!
Du hättest die 3000 *D-C* nehmen müssen mit tiefer Spule!

Schnurfassung 3000* C* ist 150m/0,23.

Schnurfassung 3000* D-C* ist 150m/0,33.


----------



## Rannebert (3. Juni 2021)

Harrie schrieb:


> Nochmal,die Rolle hat eine Matchspule!
> Du hättest die 3000 *D-C* nehmen müssen mit tiefer Spule!
> 
> Schnurfassung 3000* C* ist 150m/0,23.
> ...



In dem Falle müsste das komplette Line-Up der Rollenserie aus Matchrollen bestehen, und lediglich zwei von den elf (?) Modellen NICHT Matchrollen sein.
Eher nicht.


----------



## Harrie (3. Juni 2021)

Die* C *hat eine flache Spule (Match) und die* D-C* eine Tiefe.

Nun verstanden?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (3. Juni 2021)

moin,

ich frag mich die ganze Zeit, wofür ich beim Spinnangeln mehr als 80 Meter Schnur brauchen sollte. Werfe ich weiter als 20 Meter? Wenn ich muss - ja. Muss ich? Nein. Zieht mir der hoffentlich gehakte Hecht / Zander / Rapfen wirklich mehr als 50 Meter von der Schnur? Dann hätte ich völlig unterdimensioniertes Gerät mit ans Wasser gebracht.
80 Meter reichen dicke, davon bin ich überzeugt!

Grüße


----------



## Rannebert (3. Juni 2021)

Harrie schrieb:


> Die* C *hat eine flache Spule (Match) und die* D-C* eine Tiefe.
> 
> Nun verstanden?



Hab ich verstanden, allerdings sind in der Serie die Modelle mit D als Deep-Spool in der deutlichen (!) Unterzahl, und damit wären nach Deiner Logik alle anderen Modelle automatisch Matchrollen. Und das ist nunmal nicht so.
Das C steht übrigens für Compact Body, und sagt nichts über die Spulengrösse aus.
In diesem Falle sind die Rollen mit tiefer Spule nunmal die Ausreisser, und das Problem mit zu geringer Schnurfassung liegt im hingelogenen Durchmesser geflochtener Schnüre.


----------



## Floma (3. Juni 2021)

Ich hinterfrage 0,16mm und über 14kg Tragkraft. Ich habe nur den Vergleich mit der 8fach J-Braid. Da wären das zwischen 0,2 und 0,22mm.
Im Shop lese ich zu deiner Schnur auch noch was von Teflonschicht. Das kann also real viel dicker sein oder eben 0,16 wenn die Schnur bis zum Zerreißen gespannt ist.

Einen Fisch mit einer 3000er Rolle zu drillen, der 14kg Tragkraft verlangt, ist auch nicht unbedingt vergnügungssteuerpflichtig. Mal abesehen davon, dass das die Bremse selbst keine 14 kg hält. Persönlich würde ich da was schlankes mit 8kg drauf machen und hätte null Bedenken, dass das zu wenig sein könnte.


Elbtrottel schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich frag mich die ganze Zeit, wofür ich beim Spinnangeln mehr als 80 Meter Schnur brauchen sollte. Werfe ich weiter als 20 Meter? Wenn ich muss - ja. Muss ich? Nein. Zieht mir der hoffentlich gehakte Hecht / Zander / Rapfen wirklich mehr als 50 Meter von der Schnur? Dann hätte ich völlig unterdimensioniertes Gerät mit ans Wasser gebracht.
> 80 Meter reichen dicke, davon bin ich überzeugt!
> ...


Du willst ja aber nach zwei Abrissen die Rolle nicht neu bespulen weil der 1.) die Reserve weg ist und 2.) der Abstand Spule zu Schnur im aufgerollten Zustand schon zu groß ist.


----------



## Chekenda (3. Juni 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Bist du dir denn sicher das geliefert wurde du bestellt hast .Denn der Händler kann dir ja eine dicker Schnurr geschickt haben.Einfach mal Reklamieren.


Ja die Lieferung ist richtig. Das mit der Reklamation werde ich versuchen.


Harrie schrieb:


> Nochmal,die Rolle hat eine Matchspule!


Das mag sein, da kenne ich mich leider noch nicht mit aus, aber wenn der Schnurdurchmesser stimmt wäre die Fassung der Spule doch mehr als ausreichend, oder?

Ich fahre morgen in den Laden und gucke mich mal um, die Schnur, die ich habe nehme ich mal als Vergleich mit. Wenn 8-10Kg ausreichen sollte der Durchmesser ja eh viel geringer ausfallen und damit werde ich dann auch ausreichend Schnur drauf bekommen.


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. Juni 2021)

Chekenda schrieb:


> aber wenn der Schnurdurchmesser stimmt wäre die Fassung der Spule doch mehr als ausreichend, oder?


Sowohl die Rolle als auch die Spule sind genau das richtige! Lass dich doch nicht kirre machen.


Chekenda schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen in den Laden und gucke mich mal um, die Schnur, die ich habe nehme ich mal als Vergleich mit. Wenn 8-10Kg ausreichen sollte der Durchmesser ja eh viel geringer ausfallen und damit werde ich dann auch ausreichend Schnur drauf bekommen.


Da du ja die 80 m eh schon drauf hast und wahrscheinlich die Schnur abgeschnitten hast, kannst du die auch runterfischen. Seh da kein Problem drin. Und dann gehst du in den Laden und holst dir eine „echte“ 0.16 mm Schnur.


----------



## fischmonger (3. Juni 2021)

Genau, fisch die überdimensionierte Schnur jetzt erstmal, und hol dir dann was Dünneres mit 8-10kg realer Tragkraft. Damit machst du dann nichts falsch: Daiwa J Braid mit 9kg Tragkraft


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Juni 2021)

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich frag mich die ganze Zeit, wofür ich beim Spinnangeln mehr als 80 Meter Schnur brauchen sollte. Werfe ich weiter als 20 Meter? Wenn ich muss - ja. Muss ich? Nein. Zieht mir der hoffentlich gehakte Hecht / Zander / Rapfen wirklich mehr als 50 Meter von der Schnur? Dann hätte ich völlig unterdimensioniertes Gerät mit ans Wasser gebracht.
> 80 Meter reichen dicke, davon bin ich überzeugt!
> ...


Hallo,

an kleinen bis mittleren Flüssen reichen 80 Meter schon. An Seen dagegen nicht, da kommt es auf weite Würfe an und die gehen schon mal, mit entsprechenden Ködern, auf 60 Meter, bei Rückenwind auch mehr. Unser kleiner Baggersee ist etwa 80 Meter breit. Bei Rückenwind brauche ich da mit, auf Weite ausgelegte Köder, nicht mehr voll durchziehen sonst bin ich am anderen Ufer im Gestrüpp. Ich habe so etwa 150 Meter drauf, die aber auch noch unterfüttert sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Juni 2021)

Ja, weites Ballern kann je nach Gewässer schon (mal) erforderlich sein. Ich habe auch jeweils 150 m auf meinen Rollen plus Unterfütterung. Dann kann man Abrisse kompensieren und die Schnur dann irgendwann auch mal rumdrehen.

Bei ner Rute mit 60 g WG würde ich für den auch ne Schnur mit 20 lbs (9,1 kg) empfehlen. Bei wenig Hindernissen reichen aber auch 15 lbs (6,8 kg).


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. Juni 2021)

Servus,
um auf 80 oder 100 m mit einer Spinnrute noch einen Anhieb durchzubringen brauchts aber spezielle Spezialruten oder ?
Es geht ja nicht ums Naturköderangeln bei dem man den Fisch in Ruhe schlucken lässt.


----------



## hanzz (4. Juni 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> um auf 80 oder 100 m mit einer Spinnrute noch einen Anhieb durchzubringen brauchts aber spezielle Spezialruten oder ?
> Es geht ja nicht ums Naturköderangeln bei dem man den Fisch in Ruhe schlucken lässt.


Meine maximale Wurfweite mit Gummi liegt so bei ca 65m. N Spoket oder so fliegt schon weiter. 
Der Anhieb auf volle Distanz kommt da locker durch. Sehe da auch bei 80 oder 100m kein Problem. 
Aber soweit muss man eh in den meisten Situationen nicht und werfen auch die wenigsten. 
Dennoch hab ich auf meinen Rollen zum Zandern jeweils 200m. N bisschen Verlust gibt es ab und zu und wie PirschHirsch schon sagt, wird irgendwann einfach umgedreht. 
Unter 150m hab ich auf keiner Rolle.


----------



## Chekenda (4. Juni 2021)

Also ich war heute im Laden. Hab die Schnur jetzt runter und neue aufspulen lassen. Leider weiß ich die Marke der Schnur nicht mehr aber ich habe jetzt eine mit 0,17 mm Durchmesser und 12 kg Tragkraft. Es gingen 180 m auf die Rolle. Zum Vergleich nochmal die alte mit 0,16 mm, da waren es nur 80 m. Also weniger als die Hälfte, obwohl die Schnur dünner sein sollte. Paar Euro in den Sand gesetzt aber jetzt kann es losgehen.

Danke an alle für die reichhaltigen Tipps und Infos.


----------



## hanzz (4. Juni 2021)

Chekenda schrieb:


> Paar Euro in den Sand gesetzt


Prima Schnur für Karpfen Rigs oder so.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. Juni 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Der Anhieb auf volle Distanz kommt da locker durch. Sehe da auch bei 80 oder 100m kein Problem.


Glaub ich nicht, zumal du ja auch noch am Fluß fischst.

80% der Bisse auf Gummis wird man auf solche Distanzen noch nicht einmal bemerken. Beim Rest hat der Fisch den Köder längst ausgespuckt wenn der Anhieb nach k.A. wievielen Sekunden mal ankommt. Nicht zu vergessen die 9,87 m lange Spinnrute die man ungefähr braucht um 100m Schnur + Schnurbogen+ Dehnung überhaupt mal straff zu kriegen.
Fänge mit der Spinne auf solche Distanzen sind reiner Zufall.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juni 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, zumal du ja auch noch am Fluß fischst.
> 
> 80% der Bisse auf Gummis wird man auf solche Distanzen noch nicht einmal bemerken. Beim Rest hat der Fisch den Köder längst ausgespuckt wenn der Anhieb nach k.A. wievielen Sekunden mal ankommt. Nicht zu vergessen die 9,87 m lange Spinnrute die man ungefähr braucht um 100m Schnur + Schnurbogen+ Dehnung überhaupt mal straff zu kriegen.
> Fänge mit der Spinne auf solche Distanzen sind reiner Zufall.


Hallo,

es war ursprünglich ja eigentlich nur von 60 Metern die Rede. Darüber hinaus nur bei günstigen Rückenwind. Gummifische benutze ich da eh sehr selten. Meist Wobbler oder ab und zu auch Blinker. Da ist geflochtene Schnur drauf und daran das Stahlvorfach ohne Mono oder Fluorcarbon dazwischen. Da gibt es keine Dehnung. Mein Hecht am 01.06. am Rothsee biss auf etwa 50 Metern Entfernung, da gabs keine Probleme. Wenn man nur 30 statt 60 Metern wirf, hat man an den Seen auch nur 50 Prozent der Fangchancen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. Juni 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Da gibt es keine Dehnung.


Auch das ist so nicht richtig. Die Dehnung beträgt bei geflochtenen nur eben nicht die 10 - 20 % von Monos, sondern meist nur 3 oder 4 % .
Ich will auch gar nicht weiter darauf herum reiten, geflochtene Schnur hat das Spinnfischen ohne Frage revolutioniert.
Nur sollte, hier im Junganglerthread, nicht der Eindruck entstehen, das einzig die Wurfweite für den Fangerfolg entscheidend wäre. Es gibt schon noch ein paar mehr Faktoren , die wichtig sind.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Juni 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Nur sollte, hier im Junganglerthread, nicht der Eindruck entstehen, das einzig die Wurfweite für den Fangerfolg entscheidend wäre. Es gibt schon noch ein paar mehr Faktoren , die wichtig sind.


Hallo,

das ist schon richtig. Ich habe mich auch nur auf Seen bezogen, welche nur vom Ufer aus befischt werden können und hier ist eben schon die Wurfweite mitentscheidend. Während an kleineren bis mittleren Flüssen der (halbwegs) präzise Wurf  mitentscheidend ist, Verbunden mit dem Lesen können des Gewässers. Diese beiden Punkte sind bei einem See wiederum nicht von großer Bedeutung. 
Nach meinen Beobachtungen haben Jungangler (aller Altersgruppen ) eher weniger Schwierigkeiten mit der Weite, wenngleich hier auch Lernbedarf besteht, sondern meist größere Defizite beim präzisen Werfen und da ist halt noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Da hilft nur üben, üben und nochmals üben, vebunden mit der Einsicht, dass man mit einer beidhändig zu werfenden Rute niemals eine Präzisionswurf hinbekommt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (7. Juni 2021)

moin,

hmm, ich lerne gern dazu, bin hier aber irgendwie verunsichert. Ganz unbescheiden bezeichne ich mich als guten Werfer. Sowohl was die Präzision als auch die Weite angeht. Wie gesagt, die Weitenrekorde interessieren mich beim Spinnfischen überhaupt nicht, da sich die interessanten Spots sämtlichst zwischen 5 und max. 30 Meter befinden (am See und am Fluss). Nur frag ich mich jetzt, woher die Behauptung mit der zweihändig zu werfenden Rute herkommt. Ich werf doch immer mit beiden Pfötchen ( Fliegenischen ausgenommen). Und ich behaupte ganz im Gegenteil, für einen präzisen Wurf muss man ab einer gewissen Entfernung zwingend beide Greiforgane am Blank haben. 
Auch im Gegensatz zu Lajos meine ich, das die Fähigkeit, das Wasser lesen zu können immer auch am stehenden Gewässer sehr wichtig ist. Alles andere wäre doch dann stupides rausballern und stumpfes wieder rein kurbeln.
Oder hab ich hier was total falsch verstanden?

Sei es drum, ich bleib dabei. Alles über 100 Meter auf der Spule ist eine Ressource, die ich nicht benötige.

Gruß


----------



## Guinst (7. Juni 2021)

Naja, zum Süsswasserspinnangeln selbst, wird man, ausser in absoluten Ausnahmefällen, nie mehr als 80m Schnur brauchen.
Somit gehst du recht in der Annahme, dass du mit 100m auf der Spule gut eine Weile klarkommst.
Jedoch finde ich 150m deutlich besser. Wenn du eine neue Schnur aufspulen musst, weil die ersten 20 bis 40 Meter dem Verschleiß oder einem Hänger zum Opfer gefallen sind. Kann ich mit 150m entweder einfach weiterangeln im Falle eines unverhofften Schnurbruchs. Oder im Falle einer abgenutzten, langsam zerfasernden oder verdrallten Schnur, kann ich sie einfach wenden und weiterbenutzen.
Im Endeffekt ist das bequemer, ressourcenschonender, sicherer und billiger.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo Elbtrottel ,

also ich werfe an meinen Flüssen, Breite zwischen 10 und 30 Meter, beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht immer eine einhändig zu werfende Rute, eben wegen des genaueren Wurfes. Ich nehme da allerdings auch Köder mit maximal 30 Gramm, meist eher im 20 Gramm-Bereich. Bei beidhändigen Würfen, müssten beide Hände bei der Koordination mitspielen und das geht nur bedingt und eben zu Lasten des präzisen Wurfes, den ich da aber auch nicht so brauche. Denn wenn ich am See auf 50-60 Meter rauswerfe ist es relativ egal, ob der Köder 2 Meter rechts oder links vom gedachten Zielpunkt auftrifft. Bei Würfen an Flüssen w.o. mit Weiten zwischen 10 und 30 Metern, wäre eine Abweichung von einem Meter schon deutlich zuviel. Dann hängt man eventuell schon am gegenüberliegenden Ufer, obwohl man eigentlich 50 cm vorher den Köder platzieren wollte, oder in einem Ast, vor dem man ebenfalls, in relativ kurzer Entfernungen, hintreffen wollte.
Übrigens, beim Fliegenfischen wirft man die größeren Entfernungen auch immer mit beiden Händen und auch bei den sogenannten einhändig zu werfenden Ruten ist die zweite Hand (Schnurhand) auch meist involviert.
Beim Fluss muss ich beim Lesen die Strömung, Kehren, Tiefe, Staus, Hindernisse, diese ober und unter Wasser, beachten. An einem See kann ich gerade mal die Tiefe und die auch nur bedingt ausmachen. Hier ist es wichtig zu wissen, wo sich die Hechte rumtreiben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mefospezialist (2. Juli 2021)

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> 80 Meter reichen dicke, davon bin ich überzeugt!


In den meisten Fällen ja aber ich war schon sehr oft glücklich über einiges an Schnurreserve.

Das ist doch mit allem das gleiche, da kann man auch gleich bei Tragkraft weiter diskutieren.
Von der Tragkraft her würde in den meisten Fällen 3-4 Kilo langen, weil die Bremskraft bei vielen Rollen nicht mehr her gibt. Die meisten fischen aber Schnüre mit wesentlich mehr Tragkraft. Da geht es rein um die Sicherheit wegen Abrieb etc. und genau so sehe ich das mit Schnurreserve. 
Was man in den meisten Fällen wirklich braucht ist etwas anderes als das, was man in Ausnahmesituationen braucht und die gibt es nun mal.

Wenn man mal wieder mit seiner leichten Barsch- und Zanderkombi am Rhein steht um doch mal wieder ein guter Wels einsteigt ist man am Ende froh keine 80 Meter sondern 180Meter auf der Rolle hat. Das ganze ist mir nicht nur ein mal passiert sondern schon oft und es wird sogar mehr.

150Meter sind für mich das absolute Minimum wobei ich Rollen so gut wie immer komplett voll mit Schnur mache, weil sie irgendwann nochmal umgedreht wird.
Ausnahme ist Bootsangeln auf Seen, da kann man dem Fisch auch hinterher fahren und in solchen Fällen würde im Prinzip schon eine Schnurlänge von Wurfweite + Gewässertiefe ausreichen.

Aber da sieht man mal wieder wie unterschiedlich Ansichten sein können.

Am Ende muss jeder seine Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## thanatos (26. Juli 2021)

die Angaben auf der Rolle beziehen sich auf Monoschnur , 100 m 23iger 
wenn du nun geflochtene mit gleichem Durchmesser aufspulst kommt das nicht mehr 
hin - die geflochten Schnur besteht aus X Einzelfäden die addiert den Durchmesser 
ergeben - ist sachlich richtig aber nach dem Flechten nicht mehr real .
So ist das nun mal mit Glauben und Tatsache .


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Juli 2021)

An welchem Gewässer will man angeln und wie weit muss er da Werfen können?  Strom, Fluss, Bach, See, Teich, Meer?
Mit welchen Ködern in welchen Gewichten?
Auf welche Fischarten?
Welche Rutenlänge und Wurfgewicht?


----------

